# COBWEB @ Salem State College [October]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

C.O.B.W.E.B. BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL

Salem State College- Salem, MA
October 24, 25, 26, 2005

C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. and the Salem State College Police Department are not taking reservations for the Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School, to be held October 24, 25, 26, 2005 from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. The cost of the program is $229.00 per officer, with payment due on or before the first class. To reserve seats for this class please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Gil said:


> C.O.B.W.E.B. BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL
> 
> Salem State College- Salem, MA
> October 24, 25, 26, 2005
> ...


Gil, are there any future dates scheduled for bike certification? Late fall or early spring next year?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

srice said:


> Gil, are there any future dates scheduled for bike certification? Late fall or early spring next year?


COBWEB typically doesn't announce things more than a month in advance...if you call the number and leave a message, Paul (the guy who runs it) will give you a call whenever he has positive dates for a class...and can give you info on classes in the works but he won't necessarily have available (otherwise it would be announced).


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

frank said:


> COBWEB typically doesn't announce things more than a month in advance...if you call the number and leave a message, Paul (the guy who runs it) will give you a call whenever he has positive dates for a class...and can give you info on classes in the works but he won't necessarily have available (otherwise it would be announced).


Thanks for the information. I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Steve Rice


----------

